# Spring Projects list



## jpromo (Apr 4, 2013)

One of these days, it will get relatively warm. And when that day comes, my girlfriend will not see me for a while as I will be scratching the bicycle itch of winter.

Until then, I shall catalog what I need to do come warmth. This will serve me well as I often forget things I intend to do. Post your project lists as well!

*1. '38 Hawthorne Zep*
a. Move the ND 2 speed from Schwinn New World to Zep.
b. Install taillight lens. Replace dropstand bolts with correct repop bolts. Buy Silver Ray lens repops.
c. Move front clamp on the long chainguard I bought a long time ago and haven't installed yet.
d. Call it done.

*2. '39 Long tank Elgin*
a. Replace dropstand bolts.
b. Weld clamp on Elgin guard and distress paint it black.
c. Pretty up the correct Delta headlight and install.
d. Find tank horn which fits inside the slender tank.
e. Call it done.

*3. '53 Schwinn Panther*
a. Regrease/refurbish/rebuild.
b. Find original black/chrome tank. DONE!
c. Find original black Rocket Ray. DONE! Thanks Rebirthbikes
d. Call it done.

*4. JC Higgins Colorflow*
a. FIND BOTTOM HALF OF BATWING (in original green would be nice). DONE!
b. Done.

*5. '45 His/her Roadmasters*
a. Prepare for sale. DONE!
b. Sell.

*6. '40 ladies Roadmaster Fleet Wing*
a. Think about whether to part it out or not.
b. Hang it up and decide later.

*7. Do something about damn ladies frames laying around.*


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 4, 2013)

And I thought I had a lot to do.  Mine includes:

*1930 Hartford camelback - Plan to have this bike on the road this weekend*

All that's left is building the rear wheel which will happen Saturday & it will be completed
*1927 Stutz Motorbike - Plan to have this bike on the road within 2 months*

It's completely disassembled already & have all parts to restore
Clean & Polish everything
Paint Velocity P35 rims & build wheelset
Reassembly
Find a rear rack
Find Torrington 8 pedals
Find a patina appropriate EA Labs Klaxon horn
*1915 Sears Chief - this will be a long term build & how long is dependent on paint / paint removal*

Remove all the orange paint someone liked better than the beautiful cherry red/ivory paint underneath
It's completely disassembled already & have all parts to restore 
DECISION TIME: Clean & Polish everything or make a decision to fully restore (new nickel & paint, hope is to not have to go this route)
Have Noah Stutzman build a set of 700c steel insert reinforced wood rims & build wheelset
Reassembly
Find a patina appropriate EA Labs Klaxon horn
*1930 Columbia Archbar - A LONG way to go to have everything I need*

And the search for parts continues........


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 4, 2013)

The Hercules Model G is my project for spring. I'll also be selling a bike, likely the green Raleigh Dawn. 

What kind/year Schwinn New World do you have?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 4, 2013)

I have to get a columbia compax, boys shelby aiflow, and a boy's postwar colson grillnose ready for sale (cleaning parts right now)
Take pics of my shelby 52a professionally restored for sale
Finalize '41 colson supercruiser and imperial grillnose projects
Sell nice nice girls bicycles locally (dayton, elgin, schwinn, etc...)
Go through my parts bins for ammunition for the swap(s)
Clean the new colson commander

Also, would really like to better organize my attic museum, but I keep picking up stuff and it it tough to migrate things around without affecting others.
I might have to start hanging from the joists.

Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Let's see....in no particluar order:
1. Finish painting the '37 Dayton Super Streamline and assemble
2. Start on '40 Dayton Twin Flex--have all parts was just trying to decide colors
3. Fix rear hub in Daughters Phantom before she comes for the summer
4. Start on three Monark Five Bars--completion sometime next year--going to do the assy line on these!
5. Distress restore '39 DXE
6. Detail Schwinn Twinn tandem for some summertime riding with the girlfriend. 
7. Start making waterslide decals
8. Start on '39 Miss America promotional model--have all parts just need to do plating and paint
9. Sell off all parts and bikes I don't want/need!

V/r Shawn


----------



## jpromo (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like you all have your hands full! Now go outside.



SirMike1983 said:


> The Hercules Model G is my project for spring. I'll also be selling a bike, likely the green Raleigh Dawn.
> 
> What kind/year Schwinn New World do you have?




I have two '41s, a black and a burgundy, both basic equipment but pretty original. I think I'll be putting the black up for sale soon, even though it's such a nice rider.


----------



## supper15fiets (Apr 4, 2013)

1.finish my Roadmastercycle truck afther losing some parts on someone that should have plate it, i have to find those parts again,so i hope i can ride this beauty this summer.
2.Start this winter my very first bike Columbia 5star deluxe,find a rearlight and start this second restoration the right way,the first time (when i was 16) i didn't have the know how...
3.making plans to restore the new project wards hawthorne speedline.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 12, 2013)

jpromo said:


> Looks like you all have your hands full! Now go outside.
> 
> 
> 
> I have two '41s, a black and a burgundy, both basic equipment but pretty original. I think I'll be putting the black up for sale soon, even though it's such a nice rider.




They're very pleasant riders- light, responsive, and simple. At one point this spring I was putting about 50-60 miles per week on my '47.


----------

